# Orange Beach advice



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, Im biting the bullet and getting married! My bachelor party is aug 21-24, We have 2 boats leaving PCB, my boat and another, on Aug 21st and fishing over to Orange beach where we are staying for 3 nights and hoping to make a couple trips out to the rigs, that being said I have never personally fished my own boat out of orange beach. What kinda mileage are we talking about to reach these rigs? I obvisouly dont have any bottom spots to try over there either. I need some help! If anyone is willing to help me over that direction with advice, Id be glad to share some advice over my way (fishing spots), I know there are public numbers and I might have to fish those but Im hoping some fellow PFF members can point us in the right direction. Please message me... PLEASE! Hopefully some clean water will show up around that time...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Geaux Fish said:


> Well, Im biting the bullet and getting married! My bachelor party is aug 21-24, We have 2 boats leaving PCB, my boat and another, on Aug 21st and fishing over to Orange beach where we are staying for 3 nights and hoping to make a couple trips out to the rigs, that being said I have never personally fished my own boat out of orange beach. What kinda mileage are we talking about to reach these rigs? I obvisouly dont have any bottom spots to try over there either. I need some help! If anyone is willing to help me over that direction with advice, Id be glad to share some advice over my way (fishing spots), I know there are public numbers and I might have to fish those but Im hoping some fellow PFF members can point us in the right direction. Please message me... PLEASE! Hopefully some clean water will show up around that time...
> 
> Thanks in advance!


What do you want to catch? 4 day bachelor party?


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

Ultimatly I wanna take the guys out for some bluewater action, tuna, dolphin, wahoo... maybe a potential billfish but If its not reachable then we will just have to settle for the usual Grouper, AJs, maybe something other than snapper ha... I have a 270 Whaler outrage with 220gal fuel capacity... Im hoping thats enough to reach the rigs


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Geaux Fish said:


> Ultimatly I wanna take the guys out for some bluewater action, tuna, dolphin, wahoo... maybe a potential billfish but If its not reachable then we will just have to settle for the usual Grouper, AJs, maybe something other than snapper ha... I have a 270 Whaler outrage with 220gal fuel capacity... Im hoping thats enough to reach the rigs


You may be able to troll up something around the elbow and spur. The reports are very spotty, no blue water in now. The floaters are 70 miles or so and not much going on there. Inside of the elbow in 250 ' look for rocks for grouper. Look for yellow grounds numbers on here.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Geaux Fish said:


> Ultimatly I wanna take the guys out for some bluewater action, tuna, dolphin, wahoo... maybe a potential billfish but If its not reachable then we will just have to settle for the usual Grouper, AJs, maybe something other than snapper ha... I have a 270 Whaler outrage with 220gal fuel capacity... Im hoping thats enough to reach the rigs


 Most I ever burned from Pensacola to the big floater was 103 Gallons. 220 Gallons should be more than enough unless you get .5 MPG....


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

Was kinda thinking about the elbow or spur... obviously I have plenty of time to try and find different things that might work. Might be a dumb question but Im not familar with yellow grounds? When yall say floaters, are you referring to rigs like horn mt, bullwinkle etc....are there certain names for these floaters?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

peterionus, marlin, Beer Can, Ram Powell That's the floaters I was referring to...


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

just was looking on hiltons... not that far! Makes me feel better!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

water may be good at nipple and if it is, you may as well fish there. plenty of chances at billfish wahoo and dolphin there on good days. hell, my best day ever of fishing (1 blue, 2 whites, 3 bull dolphin) was at the nipple. the limited tournament was just won there as well. only thing you take out of the equation is tuna. have fun. and now im mad i didnt have a 4 day bach party.


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

All I can say is vegas doesnt have crap on the gulf of mexico ha.... nothing else Id rather do than learn new waters and catch fish! Havent gotten into tournament fishing yet but trying to head in that direction! I guess Ill keep checking for reports at the nipple from now till then!


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, check the reports to see if the blue water is moving in. The rigs seem to have pretty bare so far from the reports I have seen. 

I see you are from Dothan. Ross Clark was my uncle and my mother is a former Peanut Festival Queen!


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

Now your starting to talk my language haha.... yea born and raised here! Is your mother from here? If so whats her name? Any family still here?


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Geaux Fish said:


> Now your starting to talk my language haha.... yea born and raised here! Is your mother from here? If so whats her name? Any family still here?


Not any close relatives there. She was a Watson so many distant relatives. She was from Enterprise and I grew up in Elba.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan. Maybe by then the offshore reports will be improving!
By the way- Congrats!!!


----------



## yupon (Feb 21, 2014)

on a side note. while you are in town for your party, thunder on the gulf aka boat races will be in town.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

yupon said:


> on a side note. while you are in town for your party, thunder on the gulf aka boat races will be in town.


We were delayed coming in the pass last year while they towed in a thunder boat upside down.


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

Yea I saw that the boat races were that weekend! Gonna be a good time.... Do yall happen to know anyone that might have a place to rent 3 or 4 bedroom... gotta sleep at least 8, Im trying to get a house on a canal near the pass, kinda near tacky jacks... found one but trying to find another for the option. Any of yall know much about the nipple off destin? Thinking bout running out there this weekend


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Geaux Fish said:


> Yea I saw that the boat races were that weekend! Gonna be a good time.... Do yall happen to know anyone that might have a place to rent 3 or 4 bedroom... gotta sleep at least 8, Im trying to get a house on a canal near the pass, kinda near tacky jacks... found one but trying to find another for the option. Any of yall know much about the nipple off destin? Thinking bout running out there this weekend


All Casa del Sol condos have slips. Next door is Mariner Pass and some have slips. Straight across from TJ's.


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Also at the bottom http://www.boatstorageorangebeach.com/


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

Is there a certain map yall use over there for public numbers.... there? I gotta get at least some public numbers, I'll probably just end up trolling and finding ledges and rocks hopefully on bottom


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/converted-gps-numbers-mbt-divers-web-site-21july2011-93898/


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

That right there is a huge help! Thank u very much! Now I gotta figure out how to transfer all that info


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

What chart machine do you have?


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

If you just want to print them out and only enter a few by hand.

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/fisheries/artificial-reefs/


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

2 raymarine e80s


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Nothing slow about the rigs right now..

what kind of range do you have OP?


----------



## mr crab (May 22, 2014)

anybody know how to convert the info from the alabama public reef website onto a sd card for use in a Lowrance HDI?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

mr crab said:


> anybody know how to convert the info from the alabama public reef website onto a sd card for use in a Lowrance HDI?



PM me an email address and I will email you the converted file


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

mr crab said:


> anybody know how to convert the info from the alabama public reef website onto a sd card for use in a Lowrance HDI?


I think-

Go to the first post here http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/converted-gps-numbers-mbt-divers-web-site-21july2011-93898/

and down load and unzip the .gpx file. Load the card using the Lowrance chart software on a PC then load it to the machine.

Unless it is an older machine and uses the .usr file type.


----------



## bpy (Aug 2, 2009)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Nothing slow about the rigs right now..
> 
> what kind of range do you have OP?



Not trying to hijack the thread.....but are you referring to the ones closer to OB? Heading out tomorrow evening and trying to nail down a plan.

Thanks


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

eddy2419 said:


> I think-
> 
> Go to the first post here http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/converted-gps-numbers-mbt-divers-web-site-21july2011-93898/
> 
> ...



Even the new Lowrance's use USR. Used USR on a brand new lowrance last week.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

bpy said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread.....but are you referring to the ones closer to OB? Heading out tomorrow evening and trying to nail down a plan.
> 
> Thanks


Nah those suck. Deep seas, blind faith been good. Globetrotter was covered in hardtails yesterday and was ugly green. Good rip was just west of there headin towards faith


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Nah those suck. Deep seas, blind faith been good. Globetrotter was covered in hardtails yesterday and was ugly green. Good rip was just west of there headin towards faith


How far from Perdio Pass? I will be down Memorial day for a week. Think the water will be any closer then? Outside chance but I may fish the MBGFC tourney.

Edit: 88NM from Perdido Pass to Deep Seas.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

eddy2419 said:


> How far from Perdio Pass? I will be down Memorial day for a week. Think the water will be any closer then? Outside chance but I may fish the MBGFC tourney.


Dang, already planning a trip for next May?! I was 122nm from the pass yesterday


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

eddy2419 said:


> How far from Perdio Pass? I will be down Memorial day for a week. Think the water will be any closer then? Outside chance but I may fish the MBGFC tourney.


Dang, already planning a trip for next May?! I was 122nm from the pass yesterday


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Dang, already planning a trip for next May?! I was 122nm from the pass yesterday


Sorry, I meant to say Labor Day.


----------



## bpy (Aug 2, 2009)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Nah those suck. Deep seas, blind faith been good. Globetrotter was covered in hardtails yesterday and was ugly green. Good rip was just west of there headin towards faith


May be a little too far for me. Not sure if I have time/fuel to get there. Can't leave until later in the evening. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

Well Ill be there Aug 21-24.... Hope I dont run outta gas ha... 220gal i would think should be enough, obviously conserving all day! Im fired up... 10 guys on a bachelor party, 2 boats and alot of beer! Only thing to make it better is catch a fish or 2! Capt Woody, did yall hook anything out that way yesterday?


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Geaux Fish said:


> Well Ill be there Aug 21-24.... Hope I dont run outta gas ha... 220gal i would think should be enough, obviously conserving all day! Im fired up... 10 guys on a bachelor party, 2 boats and alot of beer! Only thing to make it better is catch a fish or 2! Capt Woody, did yall hook anything out that way yesterday?


I troll on one engine with both down for steerage. I burn 4 GPH trolling vs. 7 with 2 running.


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

ya know ive never really thought about that!


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

can the alabama publc reef website be converte to raymarine also? Also does Orange beach have a bait boat?


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Geaux Fish said:


> can the alabama publc reef website be converte to raymarine also? Also does Orange beach have a bait boat?


No on the bait boat. Not sure if the LY's are at the east jetties or not. If they are it is easy to cast net them. Your best bet will be a pin fish trap. Maybe a sabaki around the bouy and weather bouy 12 miles south also for cigars. 

Note: If cleaning fish do not throw the carcasses in the water during daylight, $300 or so fine.

Yes they can convert. I have a file that should work. Send me an email and I will send it. I think yours has a 1200 way point limit and there over 1300 last time I converted it. The file I will send for Ray has 950 or so. You may want to just enter the spots as you go using the maps.


----------

